# Bank Fishing Lake Livingston State Park



## BingoHump (May 15, 2008)

I plan on coming up to the lake on Tuesday on buisiness and plan on doing some daylight catfishing. Have never fished the park and was wondering if the bulkheads are good right now or is there a better place to fish in the park.also if there is a better option for that areaI wuold be interested. Any help would be appreciated and I envy you guys that get to fish that lake as often as you want.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bingo, I have not walked the bank this year but my favorite place at the State Park is to go all the way to the right past the ramp to the bulkhead on the north end.
As early as possible with shad which you can catch there or fresh shrimp.

Good luck. 
Yes, it is nice being retired and living on the best fishing hole in the state.


----------



## BingoHump (May 15, 2008)

Thanks SunBeam. I'll give that a try and bring some shrimp incase the shad dont show. Thanks again


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

I might come up to the state park tuesday morn. Maybe I will see you their.


----------

